# Do you have nieces and nephews?



## Vix (Nov 30, 2015)

Are you an aunt/uncle with nieces and/or nephews? How is your relationship with them?

I have a ton of nieces and nephews. Pretty sure I became an aunt at 14, and that completely changed my world. They're not like your little brothers or sisters, you actually learn to love them wholeheartedly and develop a completely different bond with them. I pretty much volunteered to babysit my first born niece as much as I could, now that she's almost a teenager, I start to find myself be more and more motherly towards her and worry about what kind of crowd she'll grow into. I absolutely adore each of my nieces and nephews and pretty much spoil them as much as I can since I aspired to be the aunt I never had. I also like to give each and every single one of them my love equally so that my brother in laws/sister in laws don't think that I love one sibling over the other, which they always misunderstand because a couple of them can be extremely petty sometimes. Regardless, they're absolutely loving and humble despite me babying and spoiling the heck out of them. Although I'm afraid to even have any of my own (I'm afraid of turning into my mom, and afraid my kid will turn out like me) at this moment, this is pretty much a step into motherhood for me 

wbu?


----------



## Kusa (Nov 30, 2015)

No, and I won't be ever able to have some.


----------



## Vix (Nov 30, 2015)

Kusanagi said:


> No, and I won't be ever able to have some.



Well, when you get married, if your to be husband has siblings, technically their children will become your nieces and nephews too ^-^ But friend's kids can also be as well. I have some friend's kids that I like to spoil since I'm not always around my nieces and nephews, and I'm the closest thing to an aunt they'll have. The only issue is, the bond between you and your immediate niece/nephew imo, is a little stronger depending on what your relationship with your sibling is like.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Nov 30, 2015)

Yes I do


----------



## Vix (Nov 30, 2015)

omg *~* they're adorable!

I have 6 nieces (technically 7 but one passed away a long time ago) and 7 nephews  they are definitely the best and I wouldn't complain about them at all.


----------



## Zyrax (Nov 30, 2015)

No               .


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 1, 2015)

I have 2 nephews. One of them is literally mini me (not sure how I feel about this) and they can be a pain in the ass, cause they have a pattern, but they are at the same time adorable and I love them. 

The first one has a lot of my traits, he's curious, creative, and likes be independent. He's also very smart, considering he can work an android and has his own tablet  

When I said pain in the ass, I meant it in the loving way, because he also loves attention, and wants his senpai (mom) to notice him. He doesn't care about his dad though, which is weird 

The second one is cuter and isn't similar to me. He went towards the dad I guess. He has a weird pattern that whenever we start eating in family dinners, he start crying (I'm assuming he wants to taste the food but can't) 

I told my sister that I consider them like my own, but 2 are enough for now


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Dec 1, 2015)

Haze said:


> Well, when you get married, if your to be husband has siblings, technically their children will become your nieces and nephews too ^-^ But friend's kids can also be as well. I have some friend's kids that I like to spoil since I'm not always around my nieces and nephews, and I'm the closest thing to an aunt they'll have. The only issue is, the bond between you and your immediate niece/nephew imo, is a little stronger depending on what your relationship with your sibling is like.



I don't have any nieces and nephews - yet. I'm the oldest one, so my sisters are always looking at me whenever the topic comes up and are always like "give me some nieces or nephews, Lozan!" 

My best friend of 12+ years is pregnant though, and while I didn't think I'd be so attached, she showed me the ultra sound and I cannot wait until the little cutie is born. I plan on spoiling the crap out of her, even though she will have 2 biological aunties, I've already told my friend I'm going to consider myself her auntie as well 

That being said, as much as I will love and care for that little girl, it won't come close to the love and care I'll give me biological nieces and nephews. I can't wait to be an actual aunt tbh


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 1, 2015)

Nope, I'm the oldest at 22, I'll be giving nieces and nephews before anyone else most likely


----------



## choco bao bao (Dec 1, 2015)

I have no nieces or nephews as I'm the eldest of 3 siblings. But I have 2 cousins who have kids–2 boys and 2 girls.


----------



## baconbits (Dec 1, 2015)

6 Nieces and Nephews.  All but one of them is mixed.  I'll have to post a pic of all of them when I get home.  They were all sitting on the couch watching Paw Patrol.


----------



## Violence (Dec 4, 2015)

I have 1 niece.


----------



## Smoke (Dec 4, 2015)

Yes.

I have 1 niece and 3 nephews. The niece and I get along well. I like her a lot. She's 7. The boys are 5, 4, and 2. I get along with the 2 and 4 yr old. The 5 yr old is a little ass hole. 

I've posted pics of the little girl, in the pic thread before.


----------



## David (Dec 4, 2015)

I have no siblings.  But in Filipino culture (I'm half), we call our first cousins' children our nieces/nephews so I do have quite a few.

They're essentially really cute chipmunks that love to pillow fight.


----------



## santanico (Dec 4, 2015)

my half brother has two little boys but I've never met them. I consider my closest cousin's daughter my niece and goddaughter


----------



## Jagger (Dec 9, 2015)

Considering my siblings are 9 and 8, I won't have them in a long while.


----------



## Drums (Dec 10, 2015)

I became an aunt at around 14-15 years old too. But it never rlly had much of an impact in my life, because my cousins and their kids live on the other side of the country so I saw them once per year for a few weeks. I didnt manage to bond with my nieces and nephews because even during that time we only met like 3-4 times. Doesnt really bother me anymore because I tried making one of my nieces open up to me and she was really weird, refusing to talk to anyone but her immediate family. For me to bond with a child, their being a child isnt enough, it's also about how well we communicate. So...


----------



## Muah (Dec 10, 2015)

My nephew is a year younger than me and is basically like my brother.


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 10, 2015)

My siblings aren't old enough


----------



## Savage (Dec 10, 2015)

I'm an uncle. Been one since 7 yrs old (I'm the youngest of 5). 4 nephews(14, 10, 11, 9) and 3(12, 12, 3) nieces. I may have messed up one of the nephew age lol. I love being an uncle though.


----------



## kire (Dec 14, 2015)

No.  My brother seems to be an eternal bachelor.


----------



## Pete Jones (Dec 14, 2015)

I have 2 nephew's and one niece


----------



## ~VK~ (Dec 15, 2015)

Yes, my oldest sister has a soon to be 4 year old son(his B-day is tomorrow) and a 2 year old daughter and my other sis has a 3 monts old daughter. Cute little bastards


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 15, 2015)

14-month-old nephew. My sis lives right in the next town, so I get to see him usually once a week. 

Never had to change his diaper though. I'm really good at giving him back at the right moment.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 15, 2015)

kire said:


> No.  My brother seems to be an eternal bachelor.



Lol didn't you say you crushed his balls and made him impotent?

As for the topic, no I don't have nephews. I only have one brother (who I don't speak to) and he's younger than myself, not even sure if he's had a girlfriend in the past 5 years.


----------



## Catamount (Dec 21, 2015)

Haze said:


> Are you an aunt/uncle with nieces and/or nephews? How is your relationship with them?
> 
> wbu?


I have one and I'm about to see him this winter, for three days. 

However.

This doesn't mean anything to me, no matter how it sounds. This child is not mine and I don't loose my cool when seeing a child in general. I'd provide whatever the help needed, but acting as a parent for a child already having ones - no.


----------



## SLB (Dec 21, 2015)

nah i'm the oldest 

and i'll be damned if any of them gets a kid before me.

but yo i remember these two girls i grew up with. one was exactly my age, same day and year, and her aunt was four months younger, born in december. this chick's mom and her aunt got a legit 26 year gap between 'em.


----------



## Yahiko (Dec 21, 2015)

I am an uncle of my cousin's children. They are all little kids , none of them being older than 7 and i never got to spend much time with them as they live in their home country and i live abroad.


----------



## D4nc3Style (Jan 6, 2016)

I don't at the moment, but I will in about 7 months.


----------



## Asriel (Jan 7, 2016)

I have a first cousin, once removed (child of my cousin) who is essentially a niece. It's different than what I expected, which was to steer clear of them completely.

Guess that couldn't be helped because of my fandom-interest in My Little Pony... so naturally she was attracted to the tiny colorful equines I possessed and I was all too happy to share them. Her favorite just so happens to be mine as well, which is great since I can share the most about them; even let them hold a very expensive and one-of-a-kind plush I had commissioned (I never let anyone touch them).

I'd put on the TV show for them to watch and I'd give them my extra MLP stuff to either keep or play with whenever they visit.

...It's a weird feeling. Sorta warms my heart and makes me feel happy to be something like that to someone.


----------

